# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Φωτιά στο Ro/Pax Sorrento

## Apostolos

Δυστυχώς φέτος έχουμε πολλά ατυχήματα σε επιβατηγά και μη πλοία με τις φωτιές να έχουν την τιμητική τους. 
Φωτιά λοιπόν στο Sorrento του Grimaldi Που ήταν ναυλωμένο στην Ισπανική Acciona.

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/203784...ivates-eikones

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν θύματα, γιατί φαίνεται μεγάλη η φωτιά, μου θύμισε το Narman Atlantic.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν θύματα, γιατί φαίνεται μεγάλη η φωτιά, μου θύμισε το Narman Atlantic.


Παει και αυτο...

----------


## giorgos....

*Φωτιά ξέσπασε στο εγ/ογ SORRENTO ανοιχτά της Μαγιόρκα*

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι ανήκει στην προηγούμενη σειρά Ro/Pax απο αυτήν του Norman Atlantic από το ναυπηγείο Vicentini.

----------


## basi

Είχε δουλέψει και εδώ κάποια στιγμή θυμάμαι .

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σε αυτό απ' ότι ακούγεται η φωτιά ξεκίνησε από το γκαράζ. 
Ας δούμε άλλο ένα video τραβηγμένο μάλλον από ελικόπτερο της Ακτοφυλακής.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρατηρώντας το εξωτερικά μου μοιάζει αδελφό του Norman Atlantic και όχι με παλαιότερο τύπο. Δεν ανήκει στην ίδια πορτάδα με το Norman Atlantic?

----------


## Στέφανος

> Είχε δουλέψει και εδώ κάποια στιγμή θυμάμαι .


και είχε πιάσει και τότε (Νοέμβριος 2012) φωτιά έξω από την Ηγουμενίτσα

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από αλουμίνιο ή λόγο των μεγάλων θερμοκρασιών έλιωσε τόσο πολύ που η γέφυρα έχει πάρει κλίση.  
Πάντως αυτό στο  Narman Atlantic ...δεν είχε γίνει.

----------


## panthiras1

Πολλά πλοία παίρνουν φωτιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως αναφέρεται τελικά η φωτιά έσβησε στο πλοίο

----------


## tomcat

Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος το πλοίο είχε περάσει ένα φεγγάρι από την ΑΝΕΚ όπου και δραστηριοποιήθηκε στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

το πλοίο εχει περάσει απο τις γραμμές της Ιταλίας με τα σινιάλα του grimaldi.ανήκει σε μια σειρά 19 πλοίων(ανάμεσα σε αυτα και το norman atlantic) που ναυπηγήθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία visentini, έχουν ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλά κάποια από αυτα έχουν διαφορές στις υπερκατασκευές,στις μηχανες κ.α.

----------


## Joyrider

> Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από αλουμίνιο ή λόγο των μεγάλων θερμοκρασιών έλιωσε τόσο πολύ που η γέφυρα έχει πάρει κλίση.  
> Πάντως αυτό στο  Narman Atlantic ...δεν είχε γίνει.


Απ' ότι εικάζω Παντελή παρακολουθώντας το βίντεο, έλιωσε το ντεκ κάτω από την γέφυρα με αποτέλεσμα να υποχωρήσει όλη η κατασκευή. Το μέγεθος της καταστροφής είναι τεράστιο και απορώ πως εξαπλώθηκε τόσο γρήγορα και με τέτοια ένταση η φωτιά...Μάλλον κάτι στραβά πάει στους Ιταλούς !

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στο λιμάνι Sagunto ρυμουλκήθηκε το SORRENTO*

----------

